# Kayak hunting



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't seem to figure out if shooting from a canoe/kayak for deer is legal or not? I want to do a float during gun season and don't want to go without being absolutely sure of the legalities behind float hunting deer.

Anyone have an insight on this?


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

legal as long as your floating public ground or have permission from landowners to hunt recover game. Wear your lifejacket and let us know how it goes


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

That's what I was getting from the regs too. Never really done anything like this and still have yet to take a deer so it should be interesting if nothing else. Hopefully gun season will get them moving into the marshes/river bottoms.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It's tough to do unless you are strictly on public ground. If you step out in the water on private ground you are trespassing.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am aware. There's a few miles of river that are around 90% public on either side. I am going to bring a satellite map with private land marked so I know where not to shoot.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thinking that it will be an issue of shooting led over water.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Thinking that it will be an issue of shooting led over water.


Not sure why it would be an issue since water fowl hunters do...
I've boated past them several times while I was fishing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Taken from regs:

_All hunting from motor vehicles, except boats and machinery being used in farm operations, is prohibited. Hunting small game and furbearers except mink, muskrat, otter, and beaver is lawful from a boat or powercraft. All hunting from aircraft is prohibited_.

Nothing about lead/non-toxic, but also nothing about deer hunting.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Waterfowlers dont use lead, we steel. Lead has be banned for many years.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Shooting a slug near water won't be an issue. The lead ban for waterfowlers is because ducks were picking up shot from the bottom of the marsh and dying of lead poisoning, and a duck won't pick up a slug.

Good luck. If you get one and load it onto the kayak post pics!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well the way i just read above says u can only hunt "small game" from a boat.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

it also reads that waterfowl hunting is illegal from a boat but everyone knows that not to be the case


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

If I am correct even private land owners have to give you so much area on their land for emergency situations and they can't do anything about it now hunting from a kayak/boat is different for private land you will need permission like said above it's tresspassing and you will get a nice ticket and a butt chewing from the land owners I am sure.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not even going to comment on the legality of hunting from the kayak since I am not qualified to answer that. I just want to know how you are planning to haul the deer out on the kayak once you shoot it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> I am not even going to comment on the legality of hunting from the kayak since I am not qualified to answer that. I just want to know how you are planning to haul the deer out on the kayak once you shoot it.


Don't forget to bring an extra life jacket for that deer....


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I called the DNR office this morning on this exact subject. My son and a friend wanted to take a canoe down the river for Deer hunting, thinking it is illegal I called the office for details. Sure is legal to shoot from the boat, as long as a motor is not in the water or running. Sure it is legal to shoot a deer from the boat as long it is public ground or you have written permission. All private ground is private, just like shooting in a farm that you have no permission, trouble will follow. He advised me to find another way to hunt or get written permission from all land owners along the route. He said a easy ticket, land owner calls in, DNR at next bridge, done. While on the phone I asked what is the most tickets written for so far in the season. number 1 is hunting without permission. 2 shooting from a roadway/vehicle.


----------

